# Looking for Chi sweater



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus is a 10# Chi and since we are moving soon to a colder climate, I really need to get him a sweater or 2. Can anyone recommend a place to have one made up. Since he's on the larger size of Chi's, I think having one custom made would be better. Handmade ones also look much better and comfortable. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Since he is on the bigger side of Chis you might be able to get a nice sweater from somewhere like wal-mart. You could also try flea markets, especially ones that are hosted by the local SPCA or rescue group.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Try ebay. I got Bosco a harness on there and just provided them with his measurements.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I would agree you should get one handmade. Since Mr. Peepers is so big it's hard to find one that really fits him. The smalls are BARELY too small for him and the mediums are WAY too big for him. So the ones I do buy I have to alter them, not always worth the effort. What are his measurements from neck to tail?

Ebay is a great idea. I go to the search bar and enter 12" dog sweater and lots pop up, when there are some up for auction.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

From neck to the base of his tail is 15". I wouldn't know where to begin in searching for a sweater. I have to get one by next month.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You can order them online if you have a credit card. I have ordered from Petsmart and it only takes about 4 days if you get regular delivery.
They have a size chart.
http://www.petsmart.com/ps/main.jsp


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

This lady sells really nice ones and she is having a buy one get one free right now. The address is cutek9.com.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

NoahFL said:


> Zeus is a 10# Chi and since we are moving soon to a colder climate, I really need to get him a sweater or 2. Can anyone recommend a place to have one made up. Since he's on the larger size of Chi's, I think having one custom made would be better. Handmade ones also look much better and comfortable.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Noah
I was reading your post and wondered if you managed to get a Chi sweater? Just wanted to say that there is an amazing selection here in Beijing of doggy clothes in all sizes..I would be happy to send you one if youre stuck!


----------



## stephdawn (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have a great knitting pattern for making the cutest sweaters for chi's. I've made several for my dog, and my sister's, who lives in Florida also (he hates the A/C in the house, and wears his sweater all the time).
I could send you the pattern, it's really easy, if you can knit, or I could probably knit you one if you really can't find anything.


----------



## RitaNRicosmama (Jan 2, 2005)

HAs anyone seen the new line of doggy clothes at Petsmart? Rico is 6lbs and I got him the cutest sweater there, it was $10. They have even cuter ones for the lady chi's lol.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Camilla King: Thank you for the offer. I may have to take you up on that if I can't find him one.

stephdawn: I'm not much of a knitter, but my grandmother is and I know she would love to make Zeus a sweater. How big are your Chi's and your sisters? Being that Zeus is 10#, do you think the pattern would fit him?

What is the best way to get a dog's measurements to fit them for a sweater? Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## stephdawn (Jan 6, 2005)

oh, it's a universal pattern. It's great, you just take a few key measurements and check the guage of the yarn your using (knitter lingo... your gram will understand!), and voila!

I thought I had it saved on my computer, but it is lost in cyberland, so I would have to type it out, but I can do that if you want it.

Imagine a leg warmer basically with leg holes for the front legs.

My dog Zuzu is about 5 lbs. and sister's is 6, but you can adjust the pattern to fit your dog.

Let me know if you want it, and I'll start-a-typin!


----------



## stephdawn (Jan 6, 2005)

hello Noah,

I copied the knitting pattern out for anyone who is interested in it. It originally came from a Chihuhua rescue group.

I'm sure Zeus will love his sweater soon to be knit by your grandma.

here it is:

KNIT A CHI SWEATER

Back by popular demand! Knit your chihuahua a warm sweater this winter! Full instructions below!

MATERIALS:

(1) Sizes 5 & 7 knitting needles.

(2) Worsted wool, about 4 ounces.

LETS GO:

(3) Measure your pet’s neck. I usually use a size 5 or 6 needle for a tightly knit ribbing (not too tight!). I cast on loosely, 40 or 42 stitches.

(4) Knit 1x1, or 2x2 ribbing for 3” for a mock neck, or 6” or 7” for a turtleneck.

(5) Change to a size 7 needle, and commence in the stitch or your choice. After you’ve knit one or two of these, you can see how easy it is to add cables, colour work, or other texture stitches in this back area. for the first one, let’s knit in my favorite basic stitch, garter. That is, knit every row! Can’t beat it for simplicity, stability, and rustic good looks.

(6) Measure the animal’s back length, that is, from the back of his neck, just above the shoulder, to the top of his tail. That’s how long you will knit straight, in garter stitch. That’s right! No shaping yet! When you have reached 2” short of the correct length, switch to size 5 needles, and knit 2” of the same rib you used for the neck. In garter stitch, this isn’t really necessary, but looks good, and if you use another stitch, it keeps the edge from curling. If you used another stitch, you should also have knit the first 4 stitches of every row, to keep the side edges from curling.

(7) Now, we will knit the chest piece. Using the size 5 needles, cast on 3 stitches. You will increase 2 stitches every other row, until you reach the width comparable to the distance between your pets’ front legs. You should increase 1 stitch, 2 stitches from each edge. The magic thing about this, is that it’s usually exactly the length you need to cover that tiny chest. It’s really amazing! Now for a male, knit straight until you get to1” shorter than where the ribcage stops, and add 1” of ribbing. Bind off. For a female, you can knit as long as the body of the sweater, to cover her bald little stomach (ending with 2” of ribbing, just like the back). Bind off. The reason I usually knit this piece on the smaller needles is, it has a tendency to get wet in the snow and stretch. A slightly smaller gauge helps. If you’re not using garter stitch, knit the first four stitches of every row.

FINISHING:

(8) Seam the neck ribbing, remembering to seam halfway, and switch to the inside, if you’ve made a turtleneck. Now, place the point of the chest piece at the bottom of the neck rib seam, and sew a seam down both sides until you get to the point where you stopped increasing. Leave a slit for the front legs there, about 2” long, and continue the princess seams down each side. Tuck in your loose ends, wash and block carefully.

Note: experiment with your favorite stitches. I highly recommend using natural fibers like wool, alpaca, or cashmere.

HAPPY KNITTING!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you very much for posting this!

I would really like to try it.

You wouldn't have any patterns for crocheting a sweater would you?


----------



## stephdawn (Jan 6, 2005)

No. sorry, I never did learn the art of Crochet.


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i just found this site www.puccipetwear.co.uk it has the cutest sweaters, harnesses, collars etc. i cant wait to get my chi so i can spoil him/her with items from here!


----------



## Morejoy (Jan 28, 2005)

-- try believe it or not WALMART ... I just picked up my Lola two sweaters and get this $3.97 a piece !!!! Now the selection is limited but they do have some cute choices ... they also carry jackets those run about $10.00 (I picked her up a fleece jacket) -- you can 't beat the prices and like I said they have some cute ones. The sweaters go up to 12 inches (some have where you can enter the hind legs--Lola not too keen) ... seem to run big I went with the 10" the end/under the sweater and it v's out so it doesn't cover the privates ...

If you are looking for more fancy or more choices -- then Petsmart, Petco (which I believe you have in FL) -- I would try Ebay to check prices as they usually beat Petsmart etc. ...


----------



## jamie_chi (Mar 7, 2005)

NoahFL said:


> Zeus is a 10# Chi and since we are moving soon to a colder climate, I really need to get him a sweater or 2. Can anyone recommend a place to have one made up. Since he's on the larger size of Chi's, I think having one custom made would be better. Handmade ones also look much better and comfortable.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I make and sell custom made chi clothes, you can contact me at [email protected] and I will send you more information and the web site.


----------

